# Cleats neccesairy?



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Do you think that it is a must to wear golf cleats when you play. I know you should dress properly but do shoes count as well. I usually just wear some tennis shoes, is something wrong with that.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I personally don't think theres anything wrong with not wearing golf cleats. Of course golf cleats do make you look a little more professional, I personnally believe they're not a must. There have been a few occasions when I've just worn my Reebok Hexalites (which are basketball shoes) and I did get a few giggles, but atleast I was comfortable.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Do cleats even make that big of a difference when you play? I usually dont lose my footing in my sneakers. Do they improve your swing, if so im buying some right away.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

You really have nothing to lose with cleats. The point is that they will never actually make the difference. If you have tennis shoes, they might cause you to fail if the conditions are bad. If you have cleats, you can't ever blame it on your footing.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I never have worn cleats.

A lot of the people I play with, my dad and best friend, do wear cleats. They claim they can stay balanced better and get better swings off. 

And then I outdrive them.

I'm not a pro player, I don't need to spend money on additional equipment I don't need to have a good time. That is all that matters in the end. Right?


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I use gold cleats, partly because you have to use them on the course I play on, I think it has improved my golfing a tiny incy wincy bit, although not durastically.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

If you play first thing in the morning, waterproof golf shoes keep you dry. It helps in the sand for me. They look cool too.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Spikes DO make you look professional, and you'll instantly lose credibility if you show up for a competitive event without them. But the only time they really make a difference is when the course is wet.


----------



## mattfalcon (Sep 18, 2006)

If the grass is damp I'd go with cleats, otherwise I don't think it makes a lot of difference.


----------

